# Acer aspire one D255E with 4gb DDR3



## steamgamer

I think this was accident but you posted two duplicate posts.
http://www.overclock.net/laptops-notebook-computers/969952-acer-aspire-one-d255e-4gb.html
and sorry don't know the answer to your question


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamgamer;12800731*
> I think this was accident but you posted two duplicate posts.
> http://www.overclock.net/laptops-notebook-computers/969952-acer-aspire-one-d255e-4gb.html
> and sorry don't know the answer to your question


ya i noticed thanks....


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=JLumbs=;12800705*
> So i just bought a new Acer Aspire One D255E netbook im looking into upgrading the ram first from 1gb ddr3 to one stick of 4gb ddr3........
> 
> Will that be possible????
> 
> The other upgrade which wont be for awhile is the hdd i want to put in a 500gb WD Black drive......
> 
> Then the next problem is os after the drive im thinking a 64bit os maybe vista since i have an extra copy, so i can make use of the poss. 4gb of ram i want to install will that work???
> 
> The last question is how do i go about finding all the drivers for mobo and the rest????
> 
> Thanks guys...


No, you cannot install a single 4GB stick. The max on the D255E is 2 GB.

That makes installing a 64-bit OS a non-issue. I would stick with the included Windows 7, as 7 is less resource intensive.

Both Vista and 7 will automatically detect the hardware and install the drivers. If you want the latest drivers from Acer, go here.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules;12800874*
> No, you cannot install a single 4GB stick. The max on the D255E is 2 GB.
> 
> That makes installing a 64-bit OS a non-issue. I would stick with the included Windows 7, as 7 is less resource intensive.
> 
> Both Vista and 7 will automatically detect the hardware and install the drivers. If you want the latest drivers from Acer, go here.


k i will upgrade the ram to only 2gb.....

do you think adding a ssd to it will be worth it?


----------



## Jonny i5

What processor does your netbook have? If you bought one of the new Aspire Ones with the n570, then 4GB may be possible as I believe that processor supports it.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonny i5;12801026*
> What processor does your netbook have? If you bought one of the new Aspire Ones with the n570, then 4GB may be possible as I believe that processor supports it.


Intel Atom N455 1.66ghz 512kb cache
1gb ddr3
160gb hdd


----------



## Jonny i5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=JLumbs=;12801461*
> Intel Atom N455 1.66ghz 512kb cache
> 1gb ddr3
> 160gb hdd


Yeah with the N455 you're limited to just 2GB ram. I did that upgrade with my N450 aspire one and it helped considerably with everyday tasks such as web browsing. Theres a helpful video on youtube that shows the process for accessing the memory and harddrive as its a bit inconvenient on the Aspire One netbooks (it requires removing the keyboard to gain access the screws to release the bottom panel).


----------



## =JLumbs=

Well i just returned that netbook and got a new netbook samsung nf-210 with the new n550 dual core with hyperthreading which seems to be a good amount faster, but the gma or integrated graphics still really sucks......i managed to install cs 1.6, starcraft, simcity 4, angry birds and plants vs zombies, also some emulators like sf 1 etc... it also plays hd somewhat better than the old atom........i really like the performance of this new one but the gaming is still crap on this......

its funny cause i can buy right now a 15.6 laptop with hd4250 and a amd 2.4ghz cpu with 320gb hdd and 3gb ddr3 for only 20-30 dollars more and the only reason why i dont want to is because of the size not as portable and the battery power will be allot less.......

what do u guys think i should do? the big laptop i hear can play all current games at low to mid settings which i really like......


----------

